# Pele gets vocal during OB. What to do!



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Pele is now 11 months old. He has strong toy drive. Lately when I ask him to sit (he knows the toy is out) or fuss, he will let out one bark right after I give the command. I am not rewarding the bark. Could he just be too ramped up? His sits and down and static heal position are very quick and precise, but now he feels the need to bark once as he is doing the commands. Just once. He doesn't show this behavior with food. Perhaps I should not have him so ramped up? Suggestions? Or should I just not be bothered with this vocalizations - I may add that he is beginng to learn the B and H in protection - so maybe there is some carry over?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like anticipation to me, I would not reward every command with a toy everytime. Mix it up, a couple good boys should be all that he gets. Our Czech is like that. He barks like where is my reward?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Only reward him when he doesn't....


Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.

Fuss, no bark... ball.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.


Fuss, no bark... ball.
Fuss, bark... no reward.
Fuss, bark... no reward.

Fuss, no bark... ball.
Fuss, bark... no reward.

Fuss, no bark... ball.

Fuss, no bark... ball.

Fuss, no bark... ball.


----------

